# Gimp & Apple X11



## gigi (Jan 11, 2003)

hi,
i have downloaded X11 for apple's site and downloaded xchat ,The Gimp & gtk from "http://www.opendarwin.org/projects/darwinports/en/x11.php"

Xchat is working fine, but i cannot get the the Gimp to start. To start xchat i type

"open -a /usr/local/bin/xchat"
and it opens....great  

but when i type
"open -a /usr/local/bin/gimp"
not happens....if i just type gimp i get the "command not found" 
 

Any hints ?
thanks in advance


----------



## Sogni (Jan 11, 2003)

try:
/usr/local/bin/gimp-1.2
if it's the first time you run it - it'll go through an "install" phaze... then run the same command to start it up normally afterwards.

Also you might want to try, click the "Applications" from the Menu Bar (while in X11), then "Customize" and add the programs in the Application Menu that shows up. That way you don't have to type the command in every time.


----------



## gigi (Jan 12, 2003)

thank you, that did the trick


----------



## fetlock (Jan 12, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sogni _
> *try:
> /usr/local/bin/gimp-1.2
> if it's the first time you run it - it'll go through an "install" phaze... then run the same command to start it up normally afterwards.
> ...



I tried this, but still cannot get gimp to run.  Other X11 apps run, and I can add them to the menu, but not gimp.  Any changes I need to make in my startup files after installing X11 and gimp?  Any other suggestions?


----------



## gigi (Jan 13, 2003)

I got gimp to work, thank to Sogni, but when i open a picture in Gimp, the whole picture is black.   Anyone know how to fix this ?


----------



## ghazban (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gigi _
> *I got gimp to work, thank to Sogni, but when i open a picture in Gimp, the whole picture is black.   Anyone know how to fix this ? *



I have the same problem... And when I open a picture created with gimp (any format) in Preview, the picture is just a mess with colours and does not even remotely resemble the original...


----------



## gumse (Jan 13, 2003)

All black here too....


----------



## gigi (Jan 13, 2003)

Has anyone gotten Gimp (from "http://www.opendarwin.org/projects/darwinports/en/x11.php) to work ?


----------



## fetlock (Jan 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gigi _
> *Has anyone gotten Gimp (from "http://www.opendarwin.org/projects/darwinports/en/x11.php) to work ? *



Not here, not yet.  I tried again this evening, several times, altering settings, etc., but no luck so far.


----------



## btoneill (Jan 13, 2003)

The reason you're getting the black bits is when you run /usr/local/bin/gimp-1.2 you're running the version that is trying to use MIT-SHM (It's a shared memory system used in X windows, but not currently supported properly in X11 on OS X). You have three options:

1) Run: /usr/local/bin/gimp-1.2 --no-shm --no-xshm

2) edit your PATH environment so that /usr/local/bin is listed: for sh/ksh/bash it would be "PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/bin" for csh/tcsh it would be "setenv PATH $PATH:/usr/local/bin"

3) edit /usr/local/bin/gimp and replace gimp-1.2 at the end of the file with /usr/local/bin/gimp-1.2

This has also now been added to the FAQ.

Brian


----------



## knussear (Jan 13, 2003)

My gimp is working very well. I just installed it from the fink binary today.


----------



## sao (Jan 14, 2003)

knussear,

 Of course it works if you install The Gimp with "Fink"...  


 Cheers...


----------



## gigi (Jan 14, 2003)

thanks btoneill, it is working great now.


----------



## pawright24 (Jan 17, 2003)

I installed Apple X11. I installed fink and finkcommander.  I downloaded gimp 1.2.3.  When I use fink to try to install it complains that there is no gcc or other cc in its path.  I can not find a gcc on the hard drive.  I also downloaded the SDK for the Apple X11 thinking that it had gcc.  What to do so that I can complete the installation of gimp.  Or another method of getting it installed.

Paul Wright


----------



## btoneill (Jan 17, 2003)

gcc is on the software developement cd that came in the box with os x.

Brian


----------



## pawright24 (Jan 17, 2003)

Brian,
I installed the Developer's pkg and used fink to install gimp again and seemed to run well, but ended with statement of not being able to install XFree86.x.x.  I find gimp files using Find search, but am uncertain how to get it to run. There is no /usr/local/bin file.



Paul Wright


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 17, 2003)

Have you got the system-xfree86 placeholder installed?


----------



## pawright24 (Jan 17, 2003)

dlloyd,
This is the display I got:
[Paul-Wrights-Computer:~] pawright% fink install system-xfree86
sudo /sw/bin/fink  install system-xfree86
Password:
Information about 769 packages read in 1 seconds.

pkg system-xfree86  version ###
pkg system-xfree86  version 4.2-1
The following package will be installed or updated:
 system-xfree86
dpkg -i /sw/fink/dists/stable/main/binary-darwin-powerpc/x11-system/system-xfree86_4.2-1_darwin-powerpc.deb
(Reading database ... 5710 files and directories currently installed.)
Unpacking system-xfree86 (from .../system-xfree86_4.2-1_darwin-powerpc.deb) ...

dpkg: error processing /sw/fink/dists/stable/main/binary-darwin-powerpc/x11-system/system-xfree86_4.2-1_darwin-powerpc.deb (--install):
 subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
Errors were encountered while processing:
 /sw/fink/dists/stable/main/binary-darwin-powerpc/x11-system/system-xfree86_4.2-1_darwin-powerpc.deb
### execution of dpkg failed, exit code 1
Failed: can't install package system-xfree86-4.2-1
[Paul-Wrights-Computer:~] pawright% 

Reinstall dpkg?  Suggestions?

Paul Wright


----------



## UtaTr3y (Jan 17, 2003)

WHy not simply use MacGIMP?

On a side note, why would you need Xfree86 packages? Seems to be redundant, X11 is the proprietary version of Xfree86, X11 is the version Mac ported, why would there be anything missing? Apple just chose not to include them like they chose to not officially support KDE and Gnome libraries? Most of the KDE libraries are BSD, there is no excuses on Apples side to not include them, Gnome, unmodified, would be perfectly legal to include support for also.

I don't understand OS X's avoidance of GPL, as long as they don't change anything within the code itself, they are not forced to release it back into the CVS tree, and even if they did, would it really be that bad? They get all these hours of work put in for free by the Open Source developers, then they can't even release a small section back to us so we can improve our code? Seems a little unfair, apple is taking advantage of badly written liscenses that allow them to use other peoples time for free. Apple needs to be a better open source citizen if it wishes better projects to crop up.


----------



## sao (Jan 18, 2003)

pawright24,

 Just to check, post the result of:

 'fink list xfree86'

1- You need to have installed the Apple December 2002 Developer Tools, not the ones that came with the Jaguar CD.

 Register for free at the ADC download them from here:

http://www.apple.com/developer/

 Then,

A- First, make sure you download and install "BOTH", X11 Public Beta (41.4 MB) and the Mac OS X Public Beta SDK. (3.8MB) from Apple X11 web page.

Do not download the "common toolkits" from OpenDarwin, they will likely interact poorly with Fink's installation.

Then, download and install Fink from here:

http://fink.sourceforge.net/download/index.php

Once Fink's is installed, make sure to install with it, the 'system-xfree86' package, version 4.2-3 or higher by running the following commands in terminal.app:

For binaries:
'sudo apt-get update'
'sudo apt-get install system-xfree86'

Or if you also installed Apple December 2002 Developer Tools (recommended) run:
'fink selfupdate-cvs'
'fink install system-xfree86' 

to install the latest system-xfree86 package from CVS.


*Or*

B- If you already had a Fink installed xfree86 before you installed Apple X11, do the following:

 First make sure that you remove your existing Fink xfree86 packages, use dpkg with the --force-depends option from the Command-Line, like so:

sudo dpkg -r --force-depends xfree86-rootless xfree86-rootless-shlibs xfree86-base xfree86-base-shlibs

Then install Apple's X11 and X11 SDK, and then run:

For binaries:
'sudo apt-get update'
'sudo apt-get install system-xfree86' (for binaries)

or

To get the latest system-xfree86 package from CVS:
'fink selfupdate-cvs'
'fink install system-xfree86'

 Cheers...


----------



## pawright24 (Jan 20, 2003)

In regards to the two previous postings:

1) I guess I understood that MacGimp is only available for a fee, and I was trying to use the freely available porting.

2)  Sao's note is much appreciated.  I first installed the Apple X11 then fink.  I tried the two methods above and it still would not let me update.  I feel I may have to remove the installations and start over.  I did download the Dec 2002 Developers Toolkits.  How do I uninstall everything and start from scratch?  Where is the Apple X11 installed on the drive?  What folders or files contain it?  Can I uninstall fink by deleting /sw using one of the terminals?

Thanks
Paul Wright


----------

